# Late effect gun shot wound



## cpccat (Dec 9, 2013)

Patient comes in complaining of history of gun shot to chest and states a bullet is still on artery is causing pain in his chest. He was shot about a year ago. 
Dr orders x-ray and pain medication
Dr wants to code it as a post op. I say to code as chest pain with a history code of gun shot, but I cannot find a code for that. What would you do?


----------



## mitchellde (Dec 9, 2013)

Use a 905-909 code for late effect and an E code for late effect of gunshot, since you did not say whether it was self inflicted or not it is hard to recommend a specific code


----------



## cpccat (Dec 10, 2013)

It is not noted on the record how he was shot. I am working with a critical care facility.


----------

